# Reputation system...needed or not?



## ico (Nov 13, 2010)

Fire away...We need proper discussion on this.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 13, 2010)

Offcourse it is needed. Believe me that will help the forum and user will be more active


----------



## Gollum (Nov 13, 2010)

We can have a rule to avoid any misuse. Also while repping someone there is an option to mention why you repped someone. Mods can have some amount of rep or blocked rep etc to make them stand out and members would not be able to rep them. Also mods can see who reps whom and they can see if someone negative repped another and if any abuse is done then mods can have power to handover infractions or warnings. 3 or 5 infractions gives you a  temp ban etc.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 13, 2010)

AFAIK, it is not needed. It will make the less repped user's answer look wrong or lame, if an awesomely repped user posted something different. 

And, it will encourage discrimination. Not to mention, all the mess it will lead to.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 13, 2010)

^^

Agree with Vamsi. I once posted the same question and all i got is a big NO. I remember a situation in TE where i gave an answer to some post and that guy simply ignore mine, but when the same answer was given by some exploded member he praise him and add a rep. I was like WTF!!!

I don't want any appreciation from that member, but i don't want someone to neglect a correct answer because it is from low rep member. The forum is good in the way it is now and before. Rep's will surely bring more debates...

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2010)

^^^^ Personally, I think the same. It gets difficult for new users to mingle.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 13, 2010)

why haven't you included a poll? It will help you to analyze better.


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2010)

Poll added.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 13, 2010)

i have had bad experiences with reps
i am totally against it


----------



## Gollum (Nov 13, 2010)

@vk
what mess are u talking about? Most newbs on a forum dont know anything about rep or who is a moderator etc.


----------



## Joker (Nov 13, 2010)

Gollum said:


> @vk
> what mess are u talking about? Most newbs on a forum dont know anything about rep or who is a moderator etc.


im also a newb just liek u..most of the guys above have been in forum for long..dey knw whether we need rep syst or not..so shut it for a while..

frm what i heard..TDF had rep system long ago n it turned into chaos..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 13, 2010)

Gollum said:


> @vk
> what mess are u talking about? Most newbs on a forum dont know anything about rep or who is a moderator etc.



You should have seen digit when there was a reputation system. I was not even on a proper username back than. And i use to get creeps.

And, if newbs can't access rep system.. then, who are we giving rep system to? Bombarded users or to human spam bots?


----------



## Joker (Nov 13, 2010)

rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^
> 
> Agree with Vamsi. I once posted the same question and all i got is a big NO. I remember a situation in TE where i gave an answer to some post and that guy simply ignore mine, but when the same answer was given by some exploded member he praise him and add a rep. I was like WTF!!!


same experience with me...but i do feel that we at TDF are more friendly thn others n this wont be a problem here...however it could develop so i voted for no


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 13, 2010)

I am also against it...No need of reputation system...if u read 2-3 thread here u can easily get to know who is knowledgeable and who is not...And we r just like a group of friends discussing issues not like senior junior types


----------



## Gollum (Nov 13, 2010)

Joker said:


> im also a newb just liek u..most of the guys above have been in forum for long..dey knw whether we need rep syst or not..so shut it for a while..
> .


so shut it? Its not like i'm offending someone. 
If you don't like my post then you can use the ignore list.
but hey, i gave my 2cents on the topic. Its the mods decsion in the end.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 13, 2010)

Having a high post count have some-what same impact as reputation, i guess.

The Reputation/Thanks  request is just to snazz this forum and add interesting little options which will extend the functionality of the forum. Most of you are terming it like a monster who will destroy the lovely and friendly nature of TDF, which is totally bonkers.

As about junior-senior, don't you think users get high and arrogant when they have post count in excess of 3000? I have seen it quite often.

This feature can be added and mods can withdraw them if it doesn;t serve the purpose. WHy be so paranoid?

Anyway it seems we have more nays than ayes.


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2010)

Rahim said:


> Having a high post count have some-what same impact as reputation, i guess.


Not exactly. From the early months of this year, our hardware section has mainly had posts from new members. Everyone's advice is considered and debated.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 13, 2010)

there should be a thank you feature insted...so we can get the thanked & gave thanks to options. i also do not think that a rep system is needed.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you feature is not a bad thing. If the post is an article or something,that gives info. But, for troubleshooting, I guess only 1 will say thank you. Or may be 2.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 13, 2010)

Rahim said:


> Having a high post count have some-what same impact as reputation, i guess.



nope. 

post count = quantity
reputation = quality.

After seeing an using rep system on TE a lot, I do agree on bringing back rep system on TDF.


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2010)

ok...let me first figure out how to use it.  I have no idea how it works. 

Just for the lulz, instead of searching "reputation system vBulletin", I ended up searching "Disable reputation system ThinkDigit."  I'm drunk, I think.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 13, 2010)

I think reputation system should be kept for certain sections like Tutorials, Reviews,etc
That way it will cause no conflicts. What do you guys think ?


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2010)

bassam904 said:


> I think reputation system should be kept for certain sections like Tutorials, Reviews,etc
> That way it will cause no conflicts. What do you guys think ?


Might require modifications etc.

I've enabled Reputation System for a while. Consider this only a test drive. I actually want to see how this thing works.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 13, 2010)

bassam904 said:


> I think reputation system should be kept for certain sections like Tutorials, Reviews,etc
> That way it will cause no conflicts. What do you guys think ?



This seems like a nice idea. 

Just to experiment things, implement in one or two sections.



ico said:


> ok...let me first figure out how to use it.  I have no idea how it works.
> 
> Just for the lulz, instead of searching "reputation system vBulletin", I ended up searching "Disable reputation system ThinkDigit."  I'm drunk, I think.



nice.And make sure that  posts like "thanks, repped",etc. are out of the table.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 13, 2010)

I just click on 'add to ico's rep' and it worked but the buttons are kind of unresponsive and hard to know if the clicks are accepted


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2010)

but I'm not getting any points? Try repping each other.

It is just like a comment??


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 13, 2010)

It worked fine for me. 

I just repped you ICO, can't you see?! May be it takes time to clear security gate.

LOL.. bassam already have negative rep  Who did that!


----------



## desiibond (Nov 13, 2010)

ico said:


> but I'm not getting any points? Try repping each other.
> 
> It is just like a comment??



you should get. And why rep is not showing under your name in posts?


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> This seems like a nice idea.


Keep your "nice" ideas simple so that they can actually be implemented. It will most probably require template modifications, which I will not do.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 13, 2010)

ico said:


> Keep your "nice" ideas simple so that they can actually be implemented. It will most probably require template modifications, which I will not do.



Ok.. it is out of your league. I get it


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2010)

desiibond..check your User CP. By default everyone has 5 rep points.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 13, 2010)

yes. it does show 5 reps for me.


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2010)

Points increase with those "rep" comments?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 13, 2010)

No, it won't! But, some users will tell that "i've repped you" or something like that. To tell him that he repped that person.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 13, 2010)

I tell you this REPs system sucks. I have negative reps already


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 13, 2010)

LOL.. it is disabled now. Every thing happened in few mins  

So fast..!


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2010)

bassam904 said:


> I tell you this REPs system sucks. I have negative reps already


No, you had them since 3 years.


----------



## Krow (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you feature for posts please. I am for the rep system if it is enabled, but then that would mean a lot of reps for undeserving post count addicts. The thank you feature is a much better idea.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 13, 2010)

Rather adding reps to an user can we add reps to a particular reply. Something similar to Facebook "like" system.

In that case, people searching for a solution can opt for the most liked answer in a particular thread.


----------



## Faun (Nov 13, 2010)

^^awesome suggestion


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 13, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Rather adding reps to an user can we add reps to a particular reply. Something similar to Facebook "like" system.
> 
> In that case, people searching for a solution can opt for the most liked answer in a particular thread.



seconded...or thirded as faun also agrees...


----------



## Faun (Nov 13, 2010)

More like the approacj in facepunch forum.

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/fp.jpg

Agree | Disagree | Funny | Winner | Zing | Informative | Friendly | Useful | Optimistic | Artistic | Late | Dumb


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 14, 2010)

@Faun....well something similar.
But I've no idea keeping all those icons in every post, how ugly would it look

Let me check the forum u've mentioned


----------



## Krow (Nov 15, 2010)

^Exactly the suggestion I mentioned. Thank you feature for posts. There can be stats like how many times a user has been thanked if needed.


----------



## ico (Nov 15, 2010)

Find me a vB mod to do that.


----------



## Goten (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah its very much motivational.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 15, 2010)

Man, Rep system implemented and closed in a blink-of-eye. 

Whatever, now what you guys suggest? To keep Rep system or just leave the forum as it is.?????


----------



## ico (Nov 15, 2010)

well, I was only running a test run of the rep system.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 15, 2010)

IMO, it was not a test run. Its like giving a chocolate and taking it back even before eating. WE WANT OUR CHOCOLATE. WE WANT REP SYSTEM.


----------



## ico (Nov 15, 2010)

Check the votes. End of.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 15, 2010)

( eating popcorn and watchin   )

So then, debate ended?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 16, 2010)

@ico

combine faun and rhitwick ideas
it will surely be appreciated by many


----------



## golu_agarwal (Nov 19, 2010)

The forum will fall too short to discuss this.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 19, 2010)

Never thought this would be so close considering the hostile response of nay-sayers.


----------



## ico (Nov 19, 2010)

Piyush said:


> @ico
> 
> combine faun and rhitwick ideas
> it will surely be appreciated by many


Suggest me a vB mod to do that. I have tried searching and couldn't find something which can do that.


----------

